# Recruitment for Spelljammer: Starfarers



## gamecat (Jul 15, 2002)

I want to start an online SJ game, with 4-6 players. I run a game with the power quotient rounded up than down, so I play with the following rules varients:

- Every creature has another feat, plus everything with a character class has an extra feat, but you must write a little backstory as to why you possess this feat.

- Skill Focus is +3, and can be taken for class skills only.

- Cosmopolitan is no longer limited to waterdhavians and amnians.

- You may use the apprentice rules presented in the DMG for a 1st level multiclass character.

- Start with 500 xp and 500 gp worth of equipment.

- Once a class skill, always a class skill.

- All splatbooks, FRCS, Lords of Darkness, Magic of Faerun, and Oriental adventures may be used to make a character.

- Lastly, You must write a backstory for your character as to why you are on the spelljammer _Elegant Interlude_, as a passenger or crewman.


----------



## TheFlamingRheo (Jul 15, 2002)

Goddamnit does this mean that you will no longer be playing at my house and instead using my computer to play with these people.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jul 16, 2002)

Are you using the rules from shadows of the spider moon?


----------



## TheFlamingRheo (Jul 16, 2002)

Right now I am speaking in the name of Gamecat, if you own a copy and can pledge your honesty than he will gladly let it in,  Please send Gamecat some minor rules through his e-mail.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes, I use SJ rules from the Tarkas Brain Lab IV website. If i can procure shadow of the spider moon rules, i will.


----------



## novyet (Jul 16, 2002)

I might be interested, but may I ask a few questions?
First what kind of ship is the Elegant Interlude?
Second the ruleset you mention from Tarkas Brain Lab IV, where can I find this?
Thirdly (heh sorry for all the questions, I'm at work so my brain is a little addled) what do you mean all creatures and everything with class levels has an extra feat? A bonus feat on top of everything else, just wondering.
Final Question, how will you run this game? Here on the IC forum, irc, pbem?

Thanks for putting up with a ton o' questions!


----------



## TheFlamingRheo (Jul 16, 2002)

What Gamecat is trying to say is that any thing that does not have a character class recieves one extra feat, while anything that has a character class in essence recieves two extra feats.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 16, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *I might be interested, but may I ask a few questions?
> First what kind of ship is the Elegant Interlude?
> Second the ruleset you mention from Tarkas Brain Lab IV, where can I find this?
> Thirdly (heh sorry for all the questions, I'm at work so my brain is a little addled) what do you mean all creatures and everything with class levels has an extra feat? A bonus feat on top of everything else, just wondering.
> ...




Elegant Interlude is a 35 ton passenger ship that commonly goes between the Neer (My homebrew sphere) and Toril (FR).

I'm not sure as to Tarkas' URL, but put it into google and It'll pop up.

Peewee (Rheo) explained the feats. He's my right hand.

On IC forum, i hope.


----------



## TheFlamingRheo (Jul 16, 2002)

First of all I am not peewee, and second I know what you do in your spare time so I am also not your right hand.  To qoute Dogma, "Behold, the true an only voice of the one true Gamecat."


----------



## gamecat (Jul 18, 2002)

Any one else interested?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 18, 2002)

I might be interested, i've always wanted to try spelljammer. To be honost i was hoping for the Shadow of a spider moon rules, but i'll try to find the website you gave and let you know for sure whether i'm in.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 18, 2002)

Shadow of the Spider Moon made one mistake that soured it for me: They took out the Neogi. A deathspider is a Neogi ship, not a drow.


----------



## gamecat (Aug 4, 2002)

one last bang before I turn this into a story hour...


----------



## Krug (Aug 4, 2002)

Of course I'm interested! Let me pack my luggage... where do I report for duty?


----------



## gamecat (Aug 4, 2002)

Excellent! Dice a character, post he/she/it in Rogue's gallery, and the game'll start once we have 2 more people...


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 5, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *Excellent! Dice a character, post he/she/it in Rogue's gallery, and the game'll start once we have 2 more people... *




I might be interested, but all my gaming has been tabletop or MUSH-based - I've never done a PBEM or PBP.  Could you maybe give me a quick rundown on how you expect to run the game - how often I'll be expected to check and post, how combat and such will work, etc?

J


----------



## gamecat (Aug 5, 2002)

check and post whenever you can, when we determine who's what, we'll decide when we can all get together. As to dice, I'm not sure, being tempted to let people roll their own, but how can you trust that 20? Otherwise, standard D&D plus my slew of house rules...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 5, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *Excellent! Dice a character,*




IME, I've found point buy for stats better than dice rolls for PbP or PbEM games.


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2002)

*Elisia Wildwood reporting for duty*

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19777

Let me know if there's changes/mistakes; point buy, rules or so on. I assume I just choose an extra feat?


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *check and post whenever you can, when we determine who's what, we'll decide when we can all get together. As to dice, I'm not sure, being tempted to let people roll their own, but how can you trust that 20? Otherwise, standard D&D plus my slew of house rules... *




www.irony.com still has a dice server, I believe, so that rolls can be mailed to you.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 5, 2002)

*Room for one more?*

Just saw the announcement on the main forum.  Like drnuncheon, I haven't played online before, but I'd enjoy giving it a shot.

Let me know if there's room and I'll post a character asap.

P.S. You didn't mention the Psionics Handbook.  Is that in or out?


----------



## novyet (Aug 5, 2002)

I completely forgot to ask what roll method for stats? I must've forgotten.

Thanks!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 6, 2002)

This looks pretty kewl and I'd like to join, but I haven't played spelljammer before, is there any serious changes from D&D that I'd need to know to play?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 6, 2002)

*Spelljammer differences*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *This looks pretty kewl and I'd like to join, but I haven't played spelljammer before, is there any serious changes from D&D that I'd need to know to play? *




The main thing to know about Spelljammer is that it can include D&D elements from any setting, as it connects many worlds (similar to planar campaigns, but with less mystery and more swashbuckling).  Thus the number of races, classes, etc are widely varied.

There's a lot of good info on Spelljammer at Beyond the Moons (in terms of physics, culture, etc).  Check it out:

http://www.darkwood.org/sj/

Derek


----------



## gamecat (Aug 6, 2002)

Festy and Gru, If you wish to join, follow Krug's link and post a character!


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey gamecat,

Are you allowing organizations as favored enemies? And if so, is there a 'pirate' organization, or is 'spelljamming pirates' acceptible as a favored enemy?  If not, is there a particular race known for their piratical predations?

Thanks!


----------



## gamecat (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, wouldn't you like to know? 

The Neogi are somewhat piratical, but it is mostly because humanoids taste good. real good.

The Drow could, given their tactics, would make wonderful pirates.

Goblins would if they could, but they usually can't, so they usually don't.

The Gnolams, (a race lifted from MOO2) have nastier members who engage in piracy.

As to organizations, yes. The Zhentarim think nothing of looting a little ship in a void 10,000,000 miles from anything.

But I think "Spelljammer Pirates" is too broad for a favored enemy.


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 6, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *Well, wouldn't you like to know? *




While I've got you here...

Is Profession: Sailor the same skill on spelljamming ships as it is on waterones, or is it a different Profession skill?

J


----------



## gamecat (Aug 6, 2002)

Profession (Void Sailor) is used for general sailor duties.

Profession (SJ Pilot) is used for eye of the needle or other brazen acts of manueverability.

Profession (Wildspace Navigator) is used to determine travel time between planets in a sphere.

Knowledge (Spelljamming Lore) is used to know the myths of spelljamming.

Knowledge (Astronomy) helps you wag at the contents of a crystal sphere, and 5 ranks grants a synergy with Profession (Wildspace Navigator).

Wildspace Lore helps avoid sargassos and other roadblocks.

I'll post more when I think of them.


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 6, 2002)

Character posted!  Now all I have to do is dig out my old SJ books...


----------



## gamecat (Aug 6, 2002)

I have a few SJ pdfs, and one rule in SJ kills me:

That helms drain the user's spells per day. It effectively turns the ship's mage into an NPC. I want to think of a rule to replace that one...


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 6, 2002)

I always hated that too.  If you wanted my suggestions, I would have the helm give constant, low level of power just from having a spellcaster sitting in it - but if need be, the caster can expend spells to increase speed and/or maneuverability, the amount gained based on the spell expended.  Some helms might have a greater rating for how much you can 'overcharge' them through this method then others, making it valuable to have both a powerful spellcaster and a powerful helm.

J


----------



## gamecat (Aug 6, 2002)

I like that idea. Consider it canon.


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2002)

Come on Gru! Or anyone else! Let's be riding those spacelanes!

gamecat: You wouldn't have the Book of Eldritch Might 2 by any chance? Was looking at Monte Cook's alternate bard...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 7, 2002)

*Spelljamming helms*

I'll have a character posted within eight hours.  I'm not sure if gamecat included Psionics Handbook under the heading splatbooks, but this character will be a psionic warrior.  If that's not appropriate, I'll post something else tomorrow (perhaps a cleric).

Quick thought about spelljamming helms.  The Spider Moon setting handled it by not having helms drain spells (and having helms generate fresh air, too).

One nice thing about 3E is that just about anyone can take a single level of a spellcasting class (and thus serve as a backup helmsman).  I would imagine it would almost be required within orgs like the Elven Navy.

Derek


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 7, 2002)

What style of rolling do we use to get stats?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 7, 2002)

*Apologies*

My previous estimate was incorrect.  I'll be posting a character Wednesday (around 6pm PST).  FYI, I'm in Tokyo, so there will be interesting time zone issues.

Derek


----------



## gamecat (Aug 7, 2002)

the PsiHB is allowed. I don't use anything like the EIN, as the only thing I borrow from previous SJ material is the physics, spells, and nonspecific PrCs. Space Penguins (Dohwar) and Space Hippos (Giff) kinda ruin a serious campaign.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Anymore Room for another player?*

I'm interested in getting into this too...I'm a huge Spelljammer fan from way back.  

If there is room, let me know at cdtorres@netsci-us.com and I'll make up a character...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 9, 2002)

*And then there were three*

Character posted.  Decided on a psion rather than a psychic warrior.

Manabu from Wa

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19777

Awaiting further instructions
Derek


----------



## Krug (Aug 9, 2002)

Will there be.. 4?


----------



## gamecat (Aug 9, 2002)

I aim for 4, but maybe 5 if Rheo pulls his head out of his (WAHOO)!


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2002)

Looks like we have 4, and a Wiz. A Halfling Bard, Gnome Ranger, Human Psion, Human Wizard (NPC), Human Cleric.

Are we ready for take-off?


----------



## gamecat (Aug 10, 2002)

Helm checks fine, air envelope clean. Sails unfurled, Captain, we are ready for launch!

Now we have to figure out when our first session begins.


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2002)

Well it's a play by post (I assumed)? So you post the first 'move' and we put in our actions, and so we progress?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2002)

n/m


----------



## Krug (Aug 13, 2002)

So is the game still on?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 15, 2002)

I must admit, it is discouraging to wait so long.  If the game plays this slowly, I really don't think it will hold my interest.


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2002)

I suppose gamecat has abandoned the idea? Well at least a reason why would have been nice.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I think I've waited long enough.  I'm leaving.

[edit: I lied.  But the game still doesn't seem to want to get off the ground...  ]


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 16, 2002)

Guys,

Gamecat hasn't posted anywhere on ENWorld since the 11th, so it's not like he's just ignoring us.  There's probably something keeping him from logging on to ENWorld.  Hopefully it's just computer or connection problems and not something more serious, but let's be patient and give the guy a break.

J


----------



## Mirth (Aug 25, 2002)

gamecat,

Are you still looking for players? If so, I would be interested.

Jay


----------



## Mirth (Aug 27, 2002)

Just BUMPing for an answer to my question...

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 27, 2002)

You might want to e-mail game-cat.  Perhaps he hasn't been checking this thread.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 28, 2002)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *You might want to e-mail game-cat.  Perhaps he hasn't been checking this thread. *




Saw your OOC comment in the game thread and thought I would answer you here. Thanks for the advice. I emailed gamecat and we're working on it right now. Stay tuned for more...

Jay


----------



## Mirth (Aug 30, 2002)

gamecat,

I emailed you my character. Just let me know what the next step is...

Jay


----------



## Mirth (Sep 2, 2002)

gamecat,

I emailed you my character a few days ago and wanted to make sure you received it. Saw that you had updated the game thread, but hadn't heard back from you about my joining the game. Just let me know...

Jay


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2002)

Game over?

Anyone know?


----------



## las (Sep 14, 2002)

He has ben to bisy to come right now. Sorry. 
He told me himself.


----------



## gamecat (Sep 18, 2002)

gamecats back gamecats back!


----------



## Mirth (Oct 9, 2002)

gamecat,

Is there any way that you can up your posting rate? It's hard to keep the game going when the DM only posts about once per week. I really like the ideas here, but the waiting is truly frustrating for me.

Not trying to be a jerk... just making a request.

Thanks,

Jay


----------

